# I hate it when people touch my vape gear!



## wazarmoto (30/7/15)

I totally lost my temper earlier today. Some idiot of a customer decided to touch my 1 week old subox kit and press the buttons. He decided it would be OK if he could almost take a puff. I saw red!!! Grabbed it from his hand and told him he is rude. The rubbish then still tries to take it from my hand in jest and it drops. All hell broke lose!!! I chased him out the shop. Almost fisted him! The nerve of some people. Luckily there is no inner damage. It works as it should except.... 


















This guy is now banned from my shop. The last time he fiddled with one of the speaker I had on display. He scuffed it as well.


----------



## nemo (30/7/15)

Ouch man no that is just wrong


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

He got off easy. Drop my mod and I will surely drop you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## wazarmoto (30/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> He got off easy. Drop my mod and I will surely drop you.


I'm not a violent person. I do have a short fuse sometimes but it's a short short fuse. I don't stay angry. But today..... Yoh. I'm still fuming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

wazarmoto said:


> I'm not a violent person. I do have a short fuse sometimes but it's a short short fuse. I don't stay angry. But today..... Yoh. I'm still fuming.



Same here. Passive by nature. But some ppl just need a kick in the arse


----------



## Silver (30/7/15)

I also dont like it when people just grab my mod and start pressing things

I dont mind at all if its a friend who is an experienced vaper - but I cant stand the people who dont know anything about it just picking it up and playing around - especially the ones who then make snide comments about vaping 

Glad your mod is ok @wazarmoto

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

Silver said:


> I also dont like it when people just grab my mod and start pressing things
> 
> I dont mind at all if its a friend who is an experienced vaper - but I cant stand the people who dont know anything about it just picking it up and playing around - especially the ones who then make snide comments about vaping
> 
> Goad yoir mod is ok @wazarmoto



I'm sure @Silver means to say... 
Glad your mod is ok

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (30/7/15)

Lol thanks @Marzuq! That is correct


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/7/15)

Silver said:


> Lol thanks @Marzuq! That is correct



Then edit it you button pressing fiddler ....


----------



## Silver (31/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Then edit it you button pressing fiddler ....



Done

You happy now @gertvanjoe ?

Lol


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/7/15)

Silver said:


> Done
> 
> You happy now @gertvanjoe ?
> 
> Lol



No because you pressed my buttons ....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

